# Best pitbull forums?



## money_killer (Apr 14, 2008)

wat do u guys think is the best forum was thinking about signing upto http://www.pitbull-chat.com/forums.php as well ?

aaron


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

I dunno what you just said, but I think PBC is a good forum. A lot of good information
I don't think there really is a "BEST" unless you tend to like only one-sided information...every forum I belong to is as unique as the people who make it up, and offers a different variety of information. 
GoPitBull is kinda like "home" to me as far as forums go, it was the first one I came across in my search to learn more and educate myself about the breed that chose me, and it seems to be the one I keep up with the most.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Before I joined Gopitbull I belonged to Gotpitbull.com it was a great forum good people but the guy that ran it didn't keep it up and it fell to the wayside. I also belong to pitbull talk but I don't feel like I belong there. I love GOPITBULL it is home.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Pit bull-chat is run by my son


----------



## DieselDawg (Jul 23, 2008)

The only other pitbull forum I participate in is pitbull-chat.com. I have been at a few others but the info seems sporatic at best.


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

well lets see Gopitbull is home I love this place but I also belong to pitbullforum and pitbulltalk and thepitboss.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I've belonged to way too many. I went through a culling period, and have brought it down to 14 forums that I visit semi-regularly. There is good to be found everywhere you go. And if there isn't, LOL, time to leave.


----------



## money_killer (Apr 14, 2008)

Sydney said:


> I dunno what you just said, but I think PBC is a good forum. A lot of good information
> I don't think there really is a "BEST" unless you tend to like only one-sided information...every forum I belong to is as unique as the people who make it up, and offers a different variety of information.
> GoPitBull is kinda like "home" to me as far as forums go, it was the first one I came across in my search to learn more and educate myself about the breed that chose me, and it seems to be the one I keep up with the most.


yeh i was meaning the best information wise. i like them forum its the only pitbull one i visit


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

pitbull-chat.com is pretty good but i fell like go pit bull is home base


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Home Base for me is

American Pit Bull I like this site the best mainly because people are friendly and informative without being rude and remains pretty much drama free.

But I have also enjoyed game-dog.com

and gopitbull.com

All of these sites are great sites with good people with a lot of information :thumbsup:


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

there's many good sites i my opinion,but all are different,i prefer this site but frequent pit bull forum and a few personal protection and molosser breed sites also...


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

gopitbull.com! hands down! it's my home away from home!


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

I am new to this forum I just joined today I am hoping I will find valuable information here. I have been with Pitbull-Chat Forum since July and it really is a great forum alot of people on it have alot of useful information I have really learned alot about the breed from them. Even with questions you think might be dumb other people have been thru similar situations and are more than willing to help out. I would say give PBC a try lots of really good people there


----------



## Luv4PitBulls (Sep 21, 2008)

The Chazhound forum has been wonderful..although it's not all pit bulls. Everyone is a pit bull lover there though and there are quite a few pits. I'm new here, and haev not really been active on any other pit forums besides this one and Chazhound so far.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Chazhound is a great all breed forum... I'm gamedogs over there


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

I'm home here, I love a laid back forum. Them up tight, strictly to the point, no nonsense type of sites are really uncomfortable to hang around on..
This site has a lot of good info you just have to look for it..


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Then again, I have my own too..


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Big fan of americanpitbull-forums.com
There's also a new one, just opened last week, that is for game and bully, here's the addy
GameandBullybred.com • Index page


----------

